# Forstner bit set



## adamcarnahan (Apr 16, 2011)

Can anybody recommend a good sharp forester bit set. Bought wood river ones at wood craft and there garbage.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## adamcarnahan (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry it was the generic woodcraft set


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I have several of these... They cut very nicely. :smile:

Amazon.com: Freud PB-100 16 Piece Precision Shear High Speed Steel Forstner Bit Set: Home Improvement


----------



## NorCal Scot (Dec 31, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> I have several of these... They cut very nicely. :smile:
> 
> Amazon.com: Freud PB-100 16 Piece Precision Shear High Speed Steel Forstner Bit Set: Home Improvement


Those are the best bang for your buck.

Freud makes a Diablo brand that a good, but not as good at the Precision Shear. Freud also makes carbide forstner bits, but I wouldn't recommend those unless you do a lot of production work.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

Adamc said:


> Can anybody recommend a good sharp forester bit set. Bought wood river ones at wood craft and there garbage.
> Thanks for the help.


I bought a 31-piece set from Grizzly a while back. I wanted it, because the quantity allows for small increments (one-sixteenth inch) between bit sizes. While this seems like overkill, I have found that the multitude of size options has come in quite handy.

Grizzly offers this set in both standard steel and HSS versions (starting with 1/4 inch and working up to 2-1/8 inch), with the latter set costing over twice as much. I got the cheaper version ($64 bucks), because I use the bits only occasionally.

Other Grizzly sets offer fewer bits at lower prices. They even have a carbide set, but that would be for somebody who does a lot of forstner work.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have the 31pc Grizzly set, that Howard Ferstler mentions,which is fine up to 2-1/8", I do clock work as well, and I had to add a 2-5/16" and 2-38" bits from MLCS to my collection to fit my needs... For what I am doing, I don't regret not getting HSS...


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a Wood River set from Woodcraft. Slow and easy with frequent backing out is the trick to using any Forstner drill bit set.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I bought a set of titanium coated Forstner bits from Canadian Tire a number of years ago, on sale. They have worked very well. As rrich points out, you have to go slow and gentle with these bits, and back them out frequently to let the debris clear. 

Gerry


----------



## Spike2101 (May 3, 2011)

I use Fisch forstners bits...bought them at a local higher-end woodworking store. They are better than any other forstner bits I have used. They center extremely well....just go slow!


----------

